# LED lights buzzing, especially when dimmed



## merk (Jun 25, 2016)

Our relatively new recessed LED lights make a buzzing sound, which is even louder when they are dimmed.

It seems loudest when it's between 20 - 85%. At 100% it still buzzes but it's a little less loud. At 10% it's almost completely silent.

I'm not sure what brand of lights these are. I think they were purchased at home depot and knowing the contractor, almost certainly the cheapest ones they could get.

All the lights are hooked up to insteon switches. There are 9 lights total, 3 sets of lights each on their own insteon switch.

And to make it more confusingly, the back row of lights it's the loudest (we tend to use that set of lights the most).

The middle row buzzes lightly and the front row of lights is almost completely silent. All 9 lights are on one circuit.

It's entirely possible the electrician screwed up subs I think the contractor hired some unlicensed subs.

Anyone have any ideas why the lights are buzzing and what I can do to stop it? Other then using candles


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 25, 2016)

You have an electronic incompatibility between the dimmer and the fixture, which should not have happened.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 25, 2016)

Are the bulbs dimmable or non?
Are the cans/bulbs dimmable?


----------



## merk (Jun 25, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> You have an electronic incompatibility between the dimmer and the fixture, which should not have happened.



As far as i know, the only thing between the dimmer and the fixture is the wiring. although i can't be sure without crawling into the ceiling crawlspace.


----------



## merk (Jun 25, 2016)

kok328 said:


> Are the bulbs dimmable or non?
> Are the cans/bulbs dimmable?


yes they are. next time i'm in homedepot i'll see if i can recognize the box they came in. But i'm 99.9% sure it said dimmable on the box when they installed them since i specifically told them it needed to be dimmable.

The lights do dim with a pretty good range of brightness, they just buzz.


----------



## havasu (Jun 25, 2016)

I had to change out my dimmer for an LED compatible dimmer to stop my lighting quirks.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 25, 2016)

merk said:


> As far as i know, the only thing between the dimmer and the fixture is the wiring. although i can't be sure without crawling into the ceiling crawlspace.



It'll have nothing to do with the wiring, it's the components that are incompatible and they, as in most tech. lighting, must be matched, and anyone who sells, buys or installs these systems should make themselves aware.


----------



## merk (Jun 25, 2016)

I believe these are feit electric lights - i couldn't find the exact box in home depot but i found a very similar one (same coloring etc) and thats the brand on it.

The switch the lights are hooked up to are dimmable switches. So you think the problem is either a faulty switch or the lights themselves?


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 25, 2016)

On the plus side, you;re doing the leg work.

Fiet may or may not have a reference to a comparable dimmer, OR, LUTRON may as well recommend a series of approved dimmers.

Non the less, home desperado should also have an associate with the knowledge to correctly direct the contractor or you.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jun 26, 2016)

This happens often with LED cans.  Your dimmer is not compatible.  Change it out and the bussing will stop.


----------



## merk (Jun 27, 2016)

are there any particular brands of LED's that are known for being compatible/quiet or does it just depends on what switches i am using?

Thanks


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 28, 2016)

Dimming an old incandescent light was pretty simple and the old dimmers used a type of chopper circuit I&#8217;m told. The light had no electronics in it and the filament glowed to cover the short laps in power and all was well. These new lights are very complex little circuits and are not compatible with the older low tech dimmers. I&#8217;m thinking this is what you have going on. I am slowly converting to LED lights and I switched my kitchen ceiling cans over to 4 of the new flood lights and I love them. Right now they are on a regular switch but they are so bright I might add dimmers. Let us know what kind you end up with I think this is going to be a common problem for a few years with people switching over.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 28, 2016)

merk said:


> are there any particular brands of LED's that are known for being compatible/quiet or does it just depends on what switches i am using?
> 
> Thanks



"Compatibility" is more a function of the relationship electronically and while CREE is the leader in the development of the technology, there are other copy cats, however, whose half-life you may not out live.

As for the brightness of the produces lumens, 12A19, as a for instance, is near halogen or 5400 fluorescent and lowering that will bring you down the white light spectrum too yellow.

So lamping as well as switching will give you the diversity.


----------



## merk (Jun 28, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> Dimming an old incandescent light was pretty simple and the old dimmers used a type of chopper circuit I&#8217;m told. The light had no electronics in it and the filament glowed to cover the short laps in power and all was well. These new lights are very complex little circuits and are not compatible with the older low tech dimmers. I&#8217;m thinking this is what you have going on. I am slowly converting to LED lights and I switched my kitchen ceiling cans over to 4 of the new flood lights and I love them. Right now they are on a regular switch but they are so bright I might add dimmers. Let us know what kind you end up with I think this is going to be a common problem for a few years with people switching over.



I don't think it's an issue of the dimmer switch being old. I'm using insteon switches. They are smart switches. Look them up, they are pretty cool if you like techy things


----------



## havasu (Jun 28, 2016)

Just make sure they are LED compatible.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 30, 2016)

I installed a bunch of LED "cans" at church when we remodeled the parlor.  I used dimmable LEDs and an LED compatible dimmer. However, the lights would strobe on anything less than 100%.  Not all dimmable LEDs are compatible with all LED compatible dimmers.  I bet if you swap the switch with a straight on/off the lights will be quiet.  Then it is just a matter of finding the brand of dimmer that is actually compatible with your brand of light.  

In my own bonus room I have a dimmer and LED PAR lights in 7 cans. They work flawlessly, the switch was pre-widespread availability of LED lights.  So go figure.


----------

